

Google 'reveals user' over Gmail child abuse images - RobAley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28639628

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8125039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131341)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8131407)

